# Racism



## Shokew (Jan 16, 2016)

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/...ry-passed-any-laws-based-on-race?detail=email

The comments alone speak almost perfectly for me (despite how fucked with SJWs this news site is now...).

One only has to go online to cite the many countless acts of racism in US History toward blacks (such as myself with all those Jim Crow laws), Asians (what with Chinese Exclusion Acts and Japanese Internment, for major examples), as well as our own former natives, to name obvious examples. 
And don't get me started on poll taxes and all these current voter laws in many states to keep minorities, AGAIN such as blacks (like myself), away!

Willful ignorance or stupidity sums it up perfectly (Haley's comment toward Trump...) - how we are ignoring that racism, like religious abuse, is one of many things ruining the US... I know this issue is much worse elsewhere, but I felt this needed pointing out as something to think about.


----------



## Mark Corrigan (Jan 16, 2016)

Not sure if I got that right, but is she trying to criticise Trump and coming off as even dumber than him?


----------



## Shokew (Jan 16, 2016)

Mark Corrigan said:


> Not sure if I got that right, but is she trying to criticise Trump and coming off as even dumber than him?



By forgetting the history of slavery in the US, via willful ignorance, or better yet, sheer idiocy, I can safely say yes.

I wanted to post this in the "Trump 2016" thread, but it was off-topic, in my opinion; besides, something like racism and things like slavery and segregation that are by-products of it is something worth delving deeper into than that.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jan 16, 2016)

The meaning of racism is considerably diluted when people begin micro-policing words or claiming things like "video game racism". It's like the same thing that's happening to sexism. There needs to be more calling-out of foreign cultures that are _tremendously_ racist, such as Islam.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 16, 2016)

Mark Corrigan said:


> Not sure if I got that right, but is she trying to criticise Trump and coming off as even dumber than him?



This is the second time in as many days that one of Trump's opponents has fallen face first into the toilet while he looked good by comparison, the first being Ted Cruz.


----------



## Shokew (Jan 16, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> This is the second time in as many days that one of Trump's opponents has fallen face first into the toilet while he looked good by comparison, the first being Ted Cruz.



In a sane world - in a world not plagued by the BS banks put us through, Hailey would be getting carted off somewhere to a mental ward for such a fucking stupid comment, to go off-topic for a bit. There's a term that fits such stupidity on display here, and it's not governor, honestly. 

It doesn't help that this willful ignorance / stupidity will continue, even if someone did vote her stupid ass out, knowing how many people want to ignore the atrocities of such behavior that originated in South Carolina, as well as the Southern US in general.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 17, 2016)

Shokew said:


> And don't get me started on poll taxes and all these current voter laws in many states to keep minorities, AGAIN such as blacks (like myself), away!


Can you elaborate on what laws are stopping blacks from voting today?


----------



## Shokew (Jan 17, 2016)

Voter ID laws (in general) in easily gerrymandered / violently conservative states seem to target people of minorituies quite easily. It's the biggest stealth form of racism out there, next to all the police brutality towards minorities as of late.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 17, 2016)

Shokew said:


> Voter ID laws (in general) in easily gerrymandered / violently conservative states seem to target people of minorituies quite easily. It's the biggest stealth form of racism out there, next to all the police brutality towards minorities as of late.



Racial minorities don't have drivers licenses or social security cards? Actually isn't it kind of racist to assume minorities are all too poor/stupid to get a form of ID?


----------



## Wallace (Jan 17, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Racial minorities don't have drivers licenses or social security cards? Actually isn't it kind of racist to assume minorities are all too poor/stupid to get a form of ID?



Not necessarily all, but a relatively lower percent have a government issued ID. On average, black are more likely to be asked to show said ID to vote, and their polling places are further away from residential areas.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 17, 2016)

Wallace said:


> Not necessarily all, but a relatively lower percent have a government issued ID. On average, black are more likely to be asked to show said ID to vote, and their polling places are further away from residential areas.



Can that be definitively linked to a racist conspiracy though? I could compare the distance in polling places between white rednecks who live in rural West Virginia to black folks who live in New York and come up with a more significant margin, that doesn't mean there's a racist cabal out to get white people. Maybe I'm just naive but I don't believe every statistical deviation is evidence of racial malice. Your second point is utter rubbish. By law everyone is required to show a form of ID to vote in the United States.


----------



## Shokew (Jan 17, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Racial minorities don't have drivers licenses or social security cards? Actually isn't it kind of racist to assume minorities are all too poor/stupid to get a form of ID?



You're right and I apologize if I did. But I've never been able to shake that sinking feeling that that might have been the unfortunate intent for some politicians out there in mostly Southern states...



Ruin said:


> By law everyone is required to show a form of ID to vote in the United States.



To be brutally honest, I don't know why it's become such a big deal recently when this truth was always common sense, sadly enough.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 17, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Your second point is utter rubbish. By law everyone is required to show a form of ID to vote in the United States.



Not true.  Most places I've voted, I've only had to countersign the voter registry.


----------



## RepQuest (Jan 17, 2016)

A couple of months ago, Alabama shut down some satellite DMV locations in majority black counties shortly after it passed voter ID laws, but that decision was later reversed. While I'm sure that there were other factors involved, such as budget constraints, I wouldn't blame anyone who thought that this was more than coincidental.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 17, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Not true.  Most places I've voted, I've only had to countersign the voter registry.



Huh, where I live its mandatory. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## nad7155 (Jan 17, 2016)

Most people who cry racism are racist themselves.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 18, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Can that be definitively linked to a racist conspiracy though? I could compare the distance in polling places between white rednecks who live in rural West Virginia to black folks who live in New York and come up with a more significant margin, that doesn't mean there's a racist cabal out to get white people. Maybe I'm just naive but I don't believe every statistical deviation is evidence of racial malice.


There's a different reason why white rednecks are discriminated against: they're poor.

I think the problem people have is that they treat racism as this incredibly huge sin. Like with police brutality, some people can't seem to believe any evidence that there's a racial element to it, unless you literally present them with a video of the cop wearing a Klan hood and doing the nazi salute while he kicks some guy's teeth in. I take the opposite approach, I assume that people are chock full of innate biases, including racial and ethnic ones.

Of course, seeing the situation this way goes both ways. If it's so common to be racist, then you shouldn't demonize people for minor fuckups. You can acknowledge and treat a problem without demonizing people for their mistakes. (Assuming they're operating in good faith.)

I don't think that that there's some scheming group intentionally disenfranchising minority voters. That's like a conspiracy theory. I don't believe in conspiracy theories. What's much more likely is that the people who place polling places figured they could save a few bucks for the government, and they just didn't think hard enough about how it'd affect minorities. People naturally give more attention to issues that affect groups more similar to themselves.

It's not a coincidence when it happens. There are definitely racial elements (and class and gender and all of that) that cause it to happen. But you also shouldn't treat it identically to conscious, intentional racism.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 18, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Can that be definitively linked to a racist conspiracy though? I could compare the distance in polling places between white rednecks who live in rural West Virginia to black folks who live in New York and come up with a more significant margin, that doesn't mean there's a racist cabal out to get white people.


I agree. I have to drive 10 miles to the nearest polling station and show ID. It's not part of a conspiracy to stop white rednecks from voting for Trump, it's because I live in the middle of nowhere and it's the closest place to set up a polling station. That's just the way it is sometimes.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 18, 2016)

I seriously don't understand how anyone of voting age could even function in society without an ID. Don't you need an ID to get a job, or unemployment, or welfare, or food stamps, or to rent an apartment, or to open a bank account? You can't even buy cold medicine without an ID. If it's difficult for some people to acquire an ID shouldn't we be trying to help them get IDs? It sounds to me like people who don't have IDs probably have much bigger problems than not being able to vote.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

Marvin said:


> I don't think that that there's some scheming group intentionally disenfranchising minority voters. That's like a conspiracy theory. I don't believe in conspiracy theories. What's much more likely is that the people who place polling places figured they could save a few bucks for the government, and they just didn't think hard enough about how it'd affect minorities. People naturally give more attention to issues that affect groups more similar to themselves.



They think about the exact influence voting regulation and laws like this have on elections and model it to the tenth of the percent and finer with detailed maps and software specifically for doing it, preferring laws that favor their electoral success.  This isn't a secret.  There have been numerous studies on the exact impact these laws have and why they disproportionately favor Republicans.

When they deliberately close voting places on weekends when those are overwhelmingly used by people who have actual jobs, it's hard to say it's some completely innocent event when this just happens to favor the election of the people passing the law.

Unless the law is specifically intended to disenfranchise, it's generally legal.  A party is allowed to pass legislation that favors its electoral success.

It's not like the laws say "black people aren't allowed to have ID," but a number of marginalized populations have reasons it can be more difficult to meet ID requirements, especially when they're made absurdly strict.  For instance, a lot of superannuated people simply don't have a birth certificate of the sort currently required, because records were kept differently in many places, or people were not born in hospitals and may have only entered any kind of record keeping system on getting a Social Security number or some other government program.  In some cases, someone may have actually gone their entire lives without ever needing such documents.

Judge Richard Posner of the 11th Circuit, a conservative Reagan appointee, wrote the decision in one of these cases and, subsequently, years later, wrote a subsequent legal dissent about why the previous decision was wrong and that these laws are, in fact, discriminatory.  

In any event, though, while the evil if you are in one of these disenfranchised groups is that you may have had roadblocks put up to your personal right to vote, the evil to society is that democracy itself ends up warped.  

As for me, I recently put together the documents for one of the more onerous ID requirements in the country and it cost upward of $50 with an actual birth certificate filling about half of that (although I spent somewhat more than necessary to actually have the copy certified which was not actually a requirement).  This isn't a lot of money for most people but for some, it is basically a poll tax.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 18, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> I seriously don't understand how anyone of voting age could even function in society without an ID. Don't you need an ID to get a job, or unemployment, or welfare, or food stamps, or to rent an apartment, or to open a bank account? You can't even buy cold medicine without an ID. If it's difficult for some people to acquire an ID shouldn't we be trying to help them get IDs? It sounds to me like people who don't have IDs probably have much bigger problems than not being able to vote.


I don't think identification is that important. It never was for me, at least. I've never needed ID to rent an apartment or to get a job.


AnOminous said:


> They think about the exact influence voting regulation and laws like this have on elections and model it to the tenth of the percent and finer with detailed maps and software specifically for doing it, preferring laws that favor their electoral success. This isn't a secret. There have been numerous studies on the exact impact these laws have and why they disproportionately favor Republicans.
> 
> When they deliberately close voting places on weekends when those are overwhelmingly used by people who have actual jobs, it's hard to say it's some completely innocent event when this just happens to favor the election of the people passing the law.
> 
> Unless the law is specifically intended to disenfranchise, it's generally legal. A party is allowed to pass legislation that favors its electoral success.


Ah, nevermind then. Though if I understand you correctly, you're saying they're crafting laws to benefit their politics, not specifically for racist motivations. Disenfranchising minorities just because of racism, with no other concrete benefit, sounds kind of far fetched. That's more of the conspiracy theory thing I was talking about.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

Marvin said:


> I don't think identification is that important. It never was for me, at least. I've never needed ID to rent an apartment or to get a job.
> 
> Ah, nevermind then. Though if I understand you correctly, you're saying they're crafting laws to benefit their politics, not specifically for racist motivations. Disenfranchising minorities just because of racism, with no other concrete benefit, sounds kind of far fetched. That's more of the conspiracy theory thing I was talking about.



You're rarely going to see facially discriminatory laws (that is laws that by their explicit language target minorities).  They're just so clearly unconstitutional that it's very infrequent even the dumbest jurisdiction will pass them.  Being aware of a disparate impact on a minority and choosing to pass a law for political advantage regardless, though, generally will pass muster.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 18, 2016)

Marvin said:


> I don't think identification is that important. It never was for me, at least. I've never needed ID to rent an apartment or to get a job.


Alright, I suppose it might be based more on where you live. I could believe that IDs aren't as necessary in places where they're harder to get. Still, I think helping poor people or minorities easily get identification would be a greater help than making it so you don't need ID to vote. Even if you don't need it for a job or apartment, being able to buy Sudafed is nice.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Sep 8, 2017)

Older news: Decently fuckable racist chick here: http://heavy.com/news/2016/10/jessi...hotos-mugshot/comment-page-1/#comment-5077488


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 8, 2017)

And her supposed attractiveness is relevant how?


----------



## Potatomongrel (Sep 8, 2017)

Spoiler: Large image











This bitch looks like a zombie what are you on?


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 9, 2017)

Potatomongrel said:


> Spoiler: Large image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she's prob one of those people who have only muh 23andme results to be proud of

and regarding racism i tend to agree with chevy chase, in that people who define themselves by their ancestry are like potatoes; the best parts of them are underground. there's definitely a race gap in iq, but iq doesn't necessarily determine merit. what have whites used those extra points for lately, other than rationalizing increasingly depraved fetishes? i'd take a black preacher over a silicon valley bugman any day.

multiculturalism is a failure and segregation would be better for all of us, but race isn't everything. you can gloat about having 5 extra iq points all you want, but know that being white doesn't automatically make you a decent person.

of course i'm just a dago shitskin mongrel so what do i know


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Sep 9, 2017)

Potatomongrel said:


> Spoiler: Large image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you were surrounded by obese mexican trash everyday like I am you'd see this chick as being 10/10 


Besides it's not her face, pretty bangin' bod there


----------



## Action Man (Sep 9, 2017)

Humans are naturally tribalistic, there is absolutely nothing wrong with preferring to stay with people in your own group. The concept of racism to begin with is frankly just a product of political correctness trying to create problems within a perfectly functional system.


----------



## friedshrimp (Sep 11, 2017)

I think racism is really a part of almost every race/nationality, ethnicity and culture. Anyone who thinks only europeans/americans are racist have clearly never been to Asia or South America and noticed the racism displayed by noble Pea Oh Ceas against native blacks there.


----------



## Florence (Sep 11, 2017)

friedshrimp said:


> I think racism is really a part of almost every race/nationality, ethnicity and culture. Anyone who thinks only europeans/americans are racist have clearly never been to Asia or South America and noticed the racism displayed by noble Pea Oh Ceas against native blacks there.


Heck, look at Mugabe. He's definitely a racist. I'd argue that there's probably more discrimination based on caste or even grouping in Africa and Asia than there is racism (though the latter is still definitely present); just look at what happened in Rwanda.


----------



## 2al (Mar 5, 2018)

BTW, there's this debate on another forum about whether racism against blacks or reverse racism is the bigger issue today. I'm not gonna join in because that forum is filled with normie liberals, so I'm probably gonna get curbstomped anyway, and I'm a person who tends to thrive in hugboxes, but I'm curious anyway, and I want to have rebuttals in my head even though I'm not gonna join in, so here it goes: one guy poured his heart out about his experiences with reverse racism, and one guy was all, "Um, you're thinking like an alt-righter. Racism against blacks is still the bigger issue." (To be fair, the one guy who was talking about reverse racism did have this pretty dumb statement about how being patted down because you're black is not really oppression. It may not be "being kicked out of a school or establishment because you're black" tier oppression, but it is still oppression because it is not fair, and anybody could turn out to be a criminal anyway, so if you're working in security, you better treat everyone like they may or may not be criminals instead of treating certain people as if they're guilty before proven innocent.) Also, some guy who was just a neutral observer chipped in with a question about if even white people living in trailer parks are more privileged than black people, and this one guy (who is the most ardent debater in that forum. He's a liberal who has actually done lots of research, and no offense to him because we're actually friends, but I'm kinda surprised that he hasn't changed his mind after following politics since I dunno, the late '00s? I used to be like him, but I'm not like him anymore), he was like, "At least white people from trailer parks usually get the help they need with drug addiction and they're still less likely to go to prison." As a non-American, I wanna know if any of this is true.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 6, 2018)

2al said:


> BTW, there's this debate on another forum about whether racism against blacks or reverse racism is the bigger issue today.



I really hate the phrase "reverse racism."  It's all racism.  Racism against blacks is more likely to harm you if you're black than racism against whites is to harm you if you're white (unless you're in Zimbabwe or South Africa), but they're both shit because they incorrectly (and immorally) judge people not by their individual characteristics but by some group to which they belong, which they had no choice about.


----------



## 2al (Mar 6, 2018)

nad7155 said:


> Most people who cry racism are racist themselves.


Or if not, at least they're like SpongeBob in that episode where he thinks he's ugly when in truth he smells bad: they have some kind of flaw that they don't know exists and think that flaw is something else.


----------



## Sloan Ward (Mar 6, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> I really hate the phrase "reverse racism."  It's all racism.  Racism against blacks is more likely to harm you if you're black than racism against whites is to harm you if you're white (unless you're in Zimbabwe or South Africa), but they're both shit because they incorrectly (and immorally) judge people not by their individual characteristics but by some group to which they belong, which they had no choice about.



I agree. Whatever happened to letting bye gones be bye gons? Not hitting the mean kid _back, _because you we don't wanna "stoop to his level"?


----------



## 2al (Mar 9, 2018)

2al said:


> BTW, there's this debate on another forum about whether racism against blacks or reverse racism is the bigger issue today. I'm not gonna join in because that forum is filled with normie liberals, so I'm probably gonna get curbstomped anyway, and I'm a person who tends to thrive in hugboxes, but I'm curious anyway, and I want to have rebuttals in my head even though I'm not gonna join in, so here it goes: one guy poured his heart out about his experiences with reverse racism, and one guy was all, "Um, you're thinking like an alt-righter. Racism against blacks is still the bigger issue." (To be fair, the one guy who was talking about reverse racism did have this pretty dumb statement about how being patted down because you're black is not really oppression. It may not be "being kicked out of a school or establishment because you're black" tier oppression, but it is still oppression because it is not fair, and anybody could turn out to be a criminal anyway, so if you're working in security, you better treat everyone like they may or may not be criminals instead of treating certain people as if they're guilty before proven innocent.) Also, some guy who was just a neutral observer chipped in with a question about if even white people living in trailer parks are more privileged than black people, and this one guy (who is the most ardent debater in that forum. He's a liberal who has actually done lots of research, and no offense to him because we're actually friends, but I'm kinda surprised that he hasn't changed his mind after following politics since I dunno, the late '00s? I used to be like him, but I'm not like him anymore), he was like, "At least white people from trailer parks usually get the help they need with drug addiction and they're still less likely to go to prison." As a non-American, I wanna know if any of this is true.


BTW, is it true that even white people from trailer parks are still discriminated less than black people from bad neighborhoods?


----------



## Wallace (Mar 11, 2018)

2al said:


> BTW, is it true that even white people from trailer parks are still discriminated less than black people from bad neighborhoods?



Classism is a thing, sure. But honestly? There's so many variables I don't think you really quantify it. Any attempt to try and quantify human suffering goes poorly, IMO.

The problem with the statement racism = power + privilege is that the people who use it seem to think that power and privilege are universal constants.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Mar 15, 2018)

Classism is actually totally valid in western countries. Most people that are perpetually poor in capitalist democracies are human trash incapable of making good decisions for one reason or another and deserve it tbqh. Coincidentally a lot of these people are black. That's also part of why poors are more likely to be racist. They're surrounded by stupid assholes, but always assume it's unique to groups they don't belong to for self esteem reasons.


----------



## 2al (Nov 18, 2018)

BTW, here's another question: what is the line between being scared of certain people who superficially act like they fulfill a certain stereotype and being flat-out racist? Is there any?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Nov 19, 2018)

Races are social constructs so you can't be Racist.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 19, 2018)

2al said:


> BTW, here's another question: what is the line between being scared of certain people who superficially act like they fulfill a certain stereotype and being flat-out racist? Is there any?



On this, i do something that has helped me quite a lot since i was in college: On broad terms, follow the stereotypes (gypsies are thieves, furries are degenerates, warhammer fans are spergs...) but on a person to person basis, always assume they are a exception to the rule until proven otherwise.

Stereotypes exist for a reason and are quite damn useful, but if you let yourself be guided by those you will end up very bad.


----------

